# Roots exposed to light



## Papaya123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just a quick question. The root are growing out of my rockwool in my ebb n flow system and are exposed, will the light shock the roots in any way?


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 9, 2008)

No.. the light is not actualy bad for the roots.. but the light in the water with the roots will form algie or however its spelled... so.. light+roots does = bad.. id cover them up if i were you


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 9, 2008)

the roots will grow away from the light but just keep them covered very important.....


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 9, 2008)

It may even cause roots to become green and have sprouts or just wither and die, if there is enough water in environment certain harmful organisms may grow in there.


----------

